# DSS Electric Junior Dragster - Cooking Polycarbonate!!!



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Making some polycarbonate brush shields for the impulse 9 with the students. Fun, fun, fun! Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL_edqxObq4

Casey
http://www.dssev.ca


----------

